# Titanium Ta1 28ga and Billow nano v2 replacement glass



## Noddy (26/10/16)

Anyone got titanium 28ga wire in stock?

My kid broke my Billows glass, so if someone got some spare glass, please let me know.


----------



## Vapers Corner (26/10/16)

HI 

We have TI wire in stock

http://www.vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/titanium-wire-618?category=94

Sorry. Don't have Billow nano v2 spare glass


----------



## Noddy (26/10/16)

Shot, thanks @Vapers Corner Much appreciated


----------

